# Strangest thing you have found...



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 1, 2021)

_*What is the strangest thing you have found while on your searches? *_


----------



## matthew lucier (Nov 6, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> _*What is the strangest thing you have found while on your searches? *_


I found a ceramic peanut and a turtle with anatomical parts. Weird and strange... I figure someone made them in ceramics class then took them home where a mother/wife promptly threw them away. 

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## butchndad (Nov 7, 2021)

/


----------



## butchndad (Nov 7, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> _*What is the strangest thing you have found while on your searches? *_


My favorite “strange” thing I’ve found is this ceramic wall hanging of Ganesh a Hindu god.  Found on the beach of New York Bay


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 7, 2021)

butchndad said:


> My favorite “strange” thing I’ve found is this ceramic wall hanging of Ganesh a Hindu god.  Found on the beach of New York Bay


It’s all funny until you find a Hindu/ Buddhist swastika on the beach. LOL !


----------



## waiting for codd (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are a religious offering.
Ive found many strange things before. 
This horrible face came out of a dump last year


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 7, 2021)

waiting for codd said:


> I think they are a religious offering.
> Ive found many strange things before.
> This horrible face came out of a dump last year


Reminds me of Davy Jones.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 7, 2021)

butchndad said:


> My favorite “strange” thing I’ve found is this ceramic wall hanging of Ganesh a Hindu god.  Found on the beach of New York Bay


I assume that must be a religious offering.  Rivers are sacred in Hinduism and I've come across items left as offerings on riverbanks from time to time as well.  Odd that yours managed to make it all the way into the bay, it doesn't look like something that would float very well and I don't think they're typically left in oceans (though I could be wrong about that?)


----------



## butchndad (Nov 7, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I assume that must be a religious offering.  Rivers are sacred in Hinduism and I've come across items left as offerings on riverbanks from time to time as well.  Odd that yours managed to make it all the way into the bay, it doesn't look like something that would float very well and I don't think they're typically left in oceans (though I could be wrong about that?)


as you can see, it's broken and was in a "dump" area.  I did check with someone i run with and i did not transgress.  He agreed it was discarded and not an offering


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2021)

butchndad said:


> as you can see, it's broken and was in a "dump" area.  I did check with someone i run with and i did not transgress.  He agreed it was discarded and not an offering


Ah okay that's different then, odd coincidence for it to have ended up in the water anyway.  Maybe a hippie-era decoration instead?


----------

